# Rose-Rider-Meeting 2012



## -MIK- (21. April 2012)

Hallo Leute,

es ist soweit, die Planung für das Rose-Rider-Meeting 2012 sind abgeschlossen. Zunächst die wichtigen Details:

-	Wann: 11.08.2012  12.08.2012
-	Wo: Winterberg  Willingen
-	Großes Fressen am 11.08.2012 im Bavarium

Rose wird sich dieses Jahr am Meeting nicht beteiligen, leider ist deren Veranstaltungskalender dermaßen gefüllt, dass es zeitlich dieses Jahr nicht klappt. Müs Lee und ich hoffen, dass wir Rose nächstes Jahr wieder im Team haben werden.

Was ist geplant?

Die Antwort ist ganz einfach, Spaß haben, biken, futtern und einfach nette Leute treffen. Als Startuhrzeit würden wir 11 Uhr vorschlagen, dann lohnt sich noch das Tagesticket und die Temperaturen dürften angenehm sein.

Um das große Fressen im Bavarium organisieren zu können, benötigen wir eine relativ genaue Anzahl der Teilnehmer. Da dieses Jahr kein Sponsor das Treffen begleitet, müsste jeder für seine Mahlzeit selber aufkommen. Aus diesem Grund brauchen wir zwei Zusagen, einmal zum Treffen selber und einmal eine verbindliche zum großen Fressen am Abend des 11.08.2012. 

Planungsabschluss ist der 30.06.2012, ab dann werden wir das Bavarium kontaktieren und ggf. die Parks anschreiben.

*BESONDERHEIT: *

Dieses Jahr hat es in Willingen einigen Zwist gegeben. Der Hüttenbetreiber, der gleichzeitig Cheffe der GmbH ist, setzt zunehmend auf die Besucher der Hütte. Zuletzt war es so, dass trotz gekauftem Tagesticket nur jede 4. Gondel mit Matten ausgelegt war und wir Biker nur diese benutzen konnten.

Wir würden nach abgeschlossener Planung Willingen kontaktieren und unser Treffen anmelden. Je nach Anzahl der Teilnehmer können wir den Betreiber vielleicht bewegen, auch bei schlechtem Wetter jeder zweite Gondel mit Matten auszulegen.

So, nun sagt zu sagt zu sagt zu.. 

LG
Müs Lee und MIK


----------



## Eksduro (21. April 2012)

cool jungenz das doch noch was kommt!

kann leider noch nicht feste zusagen, da sich nächsten donnerstag erst rausstellt ob ich am handgelenk operiert werden muss...




...bis ende juni weiß ich aber ob ich dann fit bin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (21. April 2012)

Du jetzt auch noch? Dann komm moralische Unterstützung als offizielles, neues Mitglied der Handgelenkgeschädigten leisten .


----------



## Eksduro (21. April 2012)

jopp...bin doch schon beim letzten treffen die ganze mit getapeten handgelenk gefahren u hab nur halbgas gemacht....bin damals noch ne woche vorher kopfüber innem steinbruch gelandet.

porblem kam immer wieder, letzte woche mrt röhre hat ergeben verletzung am tfc-komplex, son knorpel/sehnen gebilde...


----------



## mtbwilli (21. April 2012)

Egal, ob Rose kommt wir freuen uns auf Euch. Der Hüttenwirt ist etwas in die Jahre gekommen und scheidet bei der diesjährigen Mitgliederversammlung aus dem Vorstand aus. Es kann nur wieder besser werden.


----------



## deepinthewood (21. April 2012)

Hab mir auf jeden Fall vorgenommen, dieses Jahr ( endlich ) zu kommen. Fest zusagen, werde ich nicht, wird eher ein spontanes Ding....habs aber schwer vor.


----------



## Bluebear (21. April 2012)

ich komm auch also ist hier mit meine Zusage abgegeben  


gruß Bluebear


----------



## -MIK- (21. April 2012)

@mtbwilli:  Und ich denke ich spreche für alle die vom letzten Treffen dabei waren, wir freuen uns auch auf euch!!!

@all: Bitte führt folgende Liste per Zitat fort:


Zusage zum Treffen:
-MIK-
Müs Lee
Bluebear


Zusage zum Abendessen am 11.08.:
-MIK-
Müs Lee
Bluebear?


----------



## Koerk (22. April 2012)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Zusage zum Treffen:
> -MIK-
> Müs Lee
> Bluebear
> ...



tada


----------



## -MIK- (23. April 2012)




----------



## Eksduro (24. April 2012)

erst schreien sie alle und jetz meldet sich wieder (fast) keiner...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex-F (24. April 2012)

Reist ihr jeweils den Tag an, oder nehmt ihr ein Zimmer?

Treffen sind wir dabei. Essen muss ich noch checken. 

Zusage zum Treffen:
-MIK-
Müs Lee
Bluebear
Koerk
Alex + 1

Zusage zum Abendessen am 11.08.:
-MIK-
Müs Lee
Bluebear?
Koerk


----------



## MarkusCUBE (24. April 2012)

@all: Bitte führt folgende Liste per Zitat fort:

Zusage zum Treffen:
-MIK-
Müs Lee
Bluebear
MarkusCUBE + Freundin


Zusage zum Abendessen am 11.08.:
-MIK-
Müs Lee
Bluebear?[/quote]
MarkusCUBE + Freundin


----------



## MarkusCUBE (24. April 2012)

Ich denke das wir nur am 11.08. dabei sind weiß das noch nicht sicher ob beide tage, ist das wichtig?


----------



## WRC206 (25. April 2012)

Zusage zum Treffen:
-MIK-
Müs Lee
Bluebear
Koerk
Alex + 1
MarkusCUBE + Freundin
WRC206

Zusage zum Abendessen am 11.08.:
-MIK-
Müs Lee
Bluebear?
Koerk
MarkusCUBE + Freundin


Das Abendessen werde ich bestätigen, sobald ich ganz klar sagen kann das ich Zeit habe und aufs Rad kann. Das hängt jetzt vom weiteren Verlauf meiner (inzwischen zweiten) Physiotherapie ab. Es sieht diesmal aber gut aus. Darf jetzt langsam wieder anfangen mit dem Rad rumzurollen


----------



## Deleted138492 (25. April 2012)

Ich glaube, wir eröffnen hier bald die Invalidenecke .


----------



## Alex-F (25. April 2012)

Neuer spruch für Bobby: Rose biker sind kaputte biker??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trigger666 (26. April 2012)

Zusage zum Treffen:
-MIK-
Müs Lee
Bluebear
Koerk
Alex + 1
MarkusCUBE + Freundin
WRC206
trigger666

Zusage zum Abendessen am 11.08.:
-MIK-
Müs Lee
Bluebear?
Koerk
MarkusCUBE + Freundin
trigger666

Vom 03. bis 05.08.2012 nehme ich Soulride Pro Workshop teil. Dann bin ich auf bestens für unser Treffen vorbereitet. Könnte ja fast dableiben. Nimmt von Euch sonst noch einer an diesem Workshop teil?


----------



## Katinka87 (26. April 2012)

coole sache^^ darf jeder kommen?


----------



## trigger666 (26. April 2012)

Bist herzlich willkommen. Eine Rose Bike ist nicht unbedingt nötig. Wir hatten auch schon Canyon Fahrer dabei.


----------



## Deleted138492 (26. April 2012)

Und Cube... Meine Fresse, das Treffen verkommt aber ganz schön .


----------



## Katinka87 (26. April 2012)

oki cool, vllt bekomm ich ja urlaub. würd dann noch en freund mitbringen und rose bike


----------



## trigger666 (26. April 2012)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Und Cube... Meine Fresse, das Treffen verkommt aber ganz schön .



Sorry , ich habe den mann mit dem würfel bike vergessen


----------



## WRC206 (26. April 2012)

@trigger666: Ich überlege auch an einem Workshop teilzunehmen. Aber wahrscheinlich wird es erst mal der normale  Hast du den schon mal gemacht?


----------



## piilu (26. April 2012)

Wenns nicht regnet bin ich auch dabei


----------



## trigger666 (27. April 2012)

WRC206 schrieb:


> @trigger666: Ich überlege auch an einem Workshop teilzunehmen. Aber wahrscheinlich wird es erst mal der normale  Hast du den schon mal gemacht?



Der normale Workshop ist schon super. 

Das ganze steht und fällt natürlich mit den anderen Teilnehmern. Bisher hat es aber immer gepasst. Beim normalen Workshop wird viel auf der Freeride Strecke gefahren und Sachen wie Kurventechnik usw. geübt. Auf den Pro bin halt sehr gespannt, da es dann auch intensiv auf die Downhill Strecke geht.


----------



## GeorgeP (11. Mai 2012)

na dann bin ich dabei und essen abends natürlich auch 

Zusage zum Treffen:
-MIK-
Müs Lee
Bluebear
Koerk
Alex + 1
MarkusCUBE + Freundin
WRC206
trigger666
GeorgeP

Zusage zum Abendessen am 11.08.:
-MIK-
Müs Lee
Bluebear?
Koerk
MarkusCUBE + Freundin
trigger666
GeorgeP


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zelar (11. Mai 2012)

wenn bei mir alles klappt und mein bike rechtzeitig kommt bin ich auch dabei...hängt aber von diversen faktoren ab.... und ob ick als totale leie überhaupt willkommen bin und mir was abgucken darf...^^


----------



## jojo2 (11. Mai 2012)

so!
seit heute ist es klar:
ich werde euch keine kopfschmerzen beim treffen 2012 bereiten!
ich bin zu der zeit nämlich hier: 

http://www.bikeparksemmering.at/de/...6.-24-stunden-downhill--race-the-night--2012/
(juchchuu - heute war die startplatzvergabe und ich unter den glücklichen)

da geht´s hin:

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/15460
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/15455
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/8191
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/8190


----------



## -MIK- (12. Mai 2012)

Herrschaften, bitte die Liste weiterführen...


----------



## Eksduro (21. Mai 2012)

Zusage zum Treffen:
-MIK-
Müs Lee
Bluebear
Koerk
Alex + 1
MarkusCUBE + Freundin
WRC206
trigger666
GeorgeP
Eksduro

Zusage zum Abendessen am 11.08.:
-MIK-
Müs Lee
Bluebear?
Koerk
MarkusCUBE + Freundin
trigger666
GeorgeP 
Eksduro


----------



## Deleted138492 (21. Mai 2012)

Subber .


----------



## Eksduro (24. Mai 2012)

gibts eigentlich auch jemanden der noch einen tag mehr am start ist...?

ich würde evt. den montag noch dran hängen wollen...?!


----------



## Deleted138492 (24. Mai 2012)

Ich wollte eventuell am Freitag kommen, aber Montag wäre auch gut.


----------



## Eksduro (24. Mai 2012)

freitags krieg ich wahrscheinlich keinen urlaub....wär auch son hin und her mit wibe und willingen....

dann lieber samstags in wibe anfangen, nachmittags einmal nach willingen fahren und dann da bleiben bis montags fänd ich besser....

ich klär die tage mal ob ich den montag frei bekomme....


----------



## GeorgeP (24. Mai 2012)

Zusage zum Treffen:
-MIK-
Müs Lee
Bluebear
Koerk
Alex + 1
MarkusCUBE + Freundin
WRC206
trigger666
GeorgeP
Eksduro
Olli

Zusage zum Abendessen am 11.08.:
-MIK-
Müs Lee
Bluebear?
Koerk
MarkusCUBE + Freundin
trigger666
GeorgeP 
Eksduro 
Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koerk (31. Mai 2012)

Sofern ich als Nicht-(mehr)-Rose-Biker noch Willkommen bin... ;-)
Möglicherweise bring ich meine Freundin mit, das kündige ich aber noch rechtzeitig an - wann soll das Abendessen bei dem Lokal "angemeldet" werden?


----------



## T0niM0ntana (31. Mai 2012)

Koerk schrieb:


> Sofern ich als Nicht-(mehr)-Rose-Biker...



Wieso das? Was ist passiert?

@Topic:
Kann leider noch nicht definitiv Zusagen. Stellt sich kommende Woche raus ob ich Zeit hab.


----------



## Koerk (31. Mai 2012)

Falsche Gruppe an Leuten zur falschen Zeit kennengelernt.
Anders ausgedrückt: die RICHTIGE Gruppe ZU SPÄT kennengelernt.
Fahre mittlerweile fast ausschließlich Downhill und da musste einfach ne Kiste her die das besser kann als das Beef Cake FR SL. Dann das passende Angebot zur passenden Zeit und dann musste ich mich vom Rose trennen ...

Da ich jetzt aber kein bergauf Bike mehr habe muss da nach und nach eins zusammengebaut werden beim neuen Händler des Vertrauens. 



Sorry für Off-Topic...


----------



## zelar (11. Juni 2012)

Update zu mir... zu 99% bin ich dabei... muss nurnoch gucken wies aussieht mit urlaub...

Gibt es welche aus Berlin und Umgebung die auch hinfahren und eventuell noch platz hätten?

Bin jetzt zu 100% dabei. Nehme auch das Abendessen mit.



GeorgeP schrieb:


> Zusage zum Treffen:
> -MIK-
> Müs Lee
> Bluebear
> ...


----------



## Deleted138492 (23. Juni 2012)

Bleibt einer von euch denn bis Montag oder hänge ich dann alleine dort rum?


----------



## WRC206 (23. Juni 2012)

Ich muss nochmal gucken wie es mit Unterkunft aussieht. Gibt es da zufällig nen Campingplatz? Würde dann bestimmt auch bis Montag bleiben. Habe zur Zeit leider seeeehr viel Zeit 

Bis wann muss man nochmal für das Essen zusagen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zelar (23. Juni 2012)

würde auch bis montag bleiben.


----------



## Bluebear (24. Juni 2012)

Bluebear schrieb:


> ich komm auch also ist hier mit meine Zusage abgegeben
> 
> 
> gruß Bluebear


 

Zum großen Fresen komm ich nicht


----------



## Eksduro (25. Juni 2012)

moin,

also ich bleibe auch bis montag inkl.

@ müs lee, mik, etc, habt ihr wieder in der hochheide gebucht?


----------



## GeorgeP (25. Juni 2012)

Also irgendwie hab ich da was total verpeilt, jetzt für mich mal zum mitschreiben.
Es wird sich am 11.08. um 11 uhr getroffen und dann gehts nacht Winterberg und abends dann nach Willingen zum Essen und am Sonntag wird in Willingen gefahren ?

Wenn das so sein sollte dann würde ich auch übernachten, aber dann erst zum abendessen eintreffen ...

Cheers
George


----------



## Deleted138492 (25. Juni 2012)

Jap, Samstag bis Montag in der Hochheide .


----------



## Eksduro (25. Juni 2012)

@ george:

jopp...so hab ichs verstanden, samstag anreise u bis nachmittags in winterberg bügeln....dann ab nach willingen (mit dem auto ca 20 min) und zimmmer beziehen, dann zum futtern treffen und sonntags (wenn du willst auch noch montags) in willingen bügeln...


----------



## Alex-F (25. Juni 2012)

Hmm ab Montag sind wir eigentlich in der Eifel. Vielleicht hängen wir den Tag noch dran


----------



## Eksduro (25. Juni 2012)

meine buchung ist jetzt duch, bis montag


voller vorfreude


----------



## GeorgeP (25. Juni 2012)

ok jetzt hab ichs, werde dann samstag als fotograf aufschlagen. Weil winterberg ist nicht so mein ding(oder noch nicht)
Bleibe dann über nacht und werd dann Sonntags fleißig fahren, ohne knippse !

Cheers
George


----------



## Eksduro (25. Juni 2012)

super george....

geile sache ... hoffentlich sind wir durch die fotos dann nicht so übermotiviert und zerschießen uns schon am ersten tag 

ne, spass beiseite, dat find ich echt cool von dir!


(wobei ja freecross und conti track meiner meinung nach noch entspannter als die freeride in willingen sind)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex-F (25. Juni 2012)

Conti, Giro und Übungsparcour kann George auf alle fâlle fahren.


----------



## GeorgeP (25. Juni 2012)

Ach Leute ihr bringt mich ins grübeln ne ne ich mach Fotos am samstag und Bike am Sonntag ....


----------



## trigger666 (25. Juni 2012)

Am 14.07. ist von uns ein Besuch in Willingen geplant. Ist von Euch auch wer an diesem Tag da?


----------



## rene_gade81 (26. Juni 2012)

Ich bin dabei... Mit allem drum und dran  

check


----------



## BSChris (26. Juni 2012)

So Ihr Harfensänger.
Wollt nur kundtun das ich auch bei allem DABEI bin.
Grüß
Chris


----------



## WRC206 (26. Juni 2012)

Ich sage dann jetzt auch mal zusätzlich zum fahren auch zum Essen zu.

@trigger666: Ich werd es mir mal vormerken. Bin immer wieder gerne da


----------



## Deleted138492 (26. Juni 2012)

Führt doch mal die Liste im Zitat weiter, bitte.


----------



## trigger666 (26. Juni 2012)

@WRC206: Schön. Wir werden gegen 10Uhr da sein. Ich erkenne Dich bestimmt an Deinem Fahrzeug. Dem großen gelben Caterpillar.


----------



## zelar (27. Juni 2012)

Mal ne Frage... wie sieht es aus mit schlafmöglichkeiten... gibt es da welche die sich zum organisieren geboren fühlen??? weil ich hab mich mal umgeschaut und bin dabei verzweifelt... vllt finden sich ja noch welche die mitmachen würden sich ne fewo anzulachen wird zum ersten preislich ganz interessant und zweitens ist man nicht alleine... wäre cool wenn sich da mal jemand bei mir melden würde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (28. Juni 2012)

Hotel Hochheide.


----------



## Eksduro (3. Juli 2012)

an alle die hochheide-kenner:

sollte man die tiefgarage dazu buchen oder benötigt man die nicht....keine ahnung wie die parkplatzsituation drumherum aussieht...?!


----------



## Deleted138492 (3. Juli 2012)

Letztes Jahr habe ich sie nicht gebraucht, da konnte ich vor dem Hotel parken. Sollte auch dieses Jahr möglich sein.


----------



## Eksduro (3. Juli 2012)

ok, dank dir


----------



## GeorgeP (6. Juli 2012)

Wo wird sich denn jetzt genau am 11.08. in Willingen getroffen, Hotel Hocheide und von daaus gehts dann nach Winterberg?

Cheers
George


----------



## Alex-F (6. Juli 2012)

MIK hatte glaube ich geschrieben erst Winterberg rocken, und anschließend nach Willingen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (6. Juli 2012)

Alex-F schrieb:


> MIK hatte glaube ich geschrieben erst Winterberg rocken, und anschließend nach Willingen.


 
Wir müssen doch erst mal im Hotel einchecken, oder hab ich da was übersehen.


Wo wird sich denn jetzt wann getroffen ?


----------



## Deleted138492 (6. Juli 2012)

Wenn das so ist, fahre ich erst nach Winterberg und checke abends im Hochheide ein. WiBe liegt nämlich auf dem Weg dorthin.


----------



## GeorgeP (7. Juli 2012)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Wenn das so ist, fahre ich erst nach Winterberg und checke abends im Hochheide ein. WiBe liegt nämlich auf dem Weg dorthin.


 

Und bei mir ist es genau anders herum!

Cheers
George


----------



## Eksduro (7. Juli 2012)

kann doch jeder machen wie er meint bzw wie es zu seinem weg passt...

hauptsache man ist dann vormittags in winterberg....

ich werd auch erst nachmittags rüberfahren......


----------



## Vap0r (8. Juli 2012)

zufällig jemand morgen in WiBe ?


----------



## GeorgeP (8. Juli 2012)

Also so schwer kann das doch jetzt nicht sein eine uhrzeit und einen ort auszumachen wo man sich trifft.
Ich habe keine lust nach WiBe zu fahren und dann die leutchen an der strecke zu suchen.
Ich hab da etwas an equipment zu schleppen und die ein oder andere hilfe ist dann sehr willkommen 


Cheers
George


----------



## Eksduro (8. Juli 2012)

im "thread-eröffnungseintrag" hat mik doch was von 11 uhr gesagt....find ich so ganz gut, wobei man das wohl nicht auf die minute sagen kann bei den verschiedenen anreise distanzen....

ansonsten gucken wir nochmal ein paar tage vorher und verabreden uns mit 2-3 mann zu einer uhrzeit am parkplatz und helfen tragen....


----------



## zelar (8. Juli 2012)

wäre es irgendwie möglich das mit einer mittn auto mitnehmen könnten falls er da an einem bahnhof vorbeikommt... weil ich absolut keinen plan habe wo genau das alles ist und ich dann auch ne 12 stunden zugfahrt hinter mir haben werde


----------



## Eksduro (9. Juli 2012)

puuhh...respekt...das ist doch mal ne anreise...

am bahnhof müsste eigentlich jeder vorbeikommen der hoch zum park fährt, ich habe nur leider eine recht "kompakte" karre und bin froh wenn ich mein bike plus krempel iwie unterbekomme...für einen mitfahrer ist da leider kein platz mehr, für ein zweites bike erst recht nicht....sorry....!

aber es wird ja bestimmt noch wer mit einem größeren auto kommen...


----------



## zelar (9. Juli 2012)

tja wer aus berlin kommt hat ne lange fahrt vor sich....^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rene_gade81 (13. Juli 2012)

Hey... Hat jemand eine idee wegen schlafmöglichkeiten vor ort ?! Bin über jeden tip dankbar. Evt. von jemanden der letztes jahr dort war ?! 

gruß


----------



## Eksduro (16. Juli 2012)

hotel hochheide, da sind wohl die meisten untergebracht und es liegt sehr zentral oder die pension schöder, da war ich letztes jahr...war auch super, sehr "familiär", günstig....aber mit dem bike ca 10 min vom lift entfernt


----------



## trigger666 (16. Juli 2012)

Wann und wo wird sich jetzt am Samstag getroffen?


----------



## rene_gade81 (16. Juli 2012)

Also chris und ich sind in einer kleinen pension ( stede-lange ) untergekommen. Laut der frau ist der lift zu fuß keine 5 min. entfernt...
Haben sogar n " schuppen " wo man die räder drin abschließen kann 
Und das ganze für 33 inkl. frühstück / pro nacht finde ich auch sehr günstig...

Wir sind ab fr. schon da und erkunden mal die gegend. Wenn noch jemand da ist ab fr., der kann sich ja mal melden!

rock´n roll !


----------



## BSChris (16. Juli 2012)

rene_gade81 schrieb:


> Also chris und ich sind in einer kleinen pension ( stede-lange ) untergekommen. Laut der frau ist der lift zu fuß keine 5 min. entfernt...
> Haben sogar n " schuppen " wo man die räder drin abschließen kann
> Und das ganze für 33 inkl. frühstück / pro nacht finde ich auch sehr günstig...
> 
> ...



Hehe wollte gerade fast das gleiche schreiben. Zumindest das wir beide am Freitag schon da sind. Ach und wir bleiben auch bis Montag Mittag.
Ich hoffe mein blödes Knie ist bis dahin wieder gut drauf. *hoff*

Gruß
Ich


----------



## Koerk (24. Juli 2012)

Ich werd meine Freundin mal mitbringen, die hat sich ja dann letztendlich auch zum Kauf von nem Bike breitschlagen lassen.
Wie das mit Übernachtungen aussieht muss ich dann mal spontan gucken was der Geldbeutel sagt, spar mir gerade nebenher ein Touren Bike zusammen. ^^


----------



## BSChris (24. Juli 2012)

*heul* Ich habe mir irgendetwas am Knie zugezogen, nun steht das treffen in den Sternen. Habe am Fr. MRT dann werde ich weiter sehen.


----------



## T0niM0ntana (24. Juli 2012)

Dann hoffen wir mal das Beste für dich.
Was hast denn gemacht?

Wenn nichts mehr dazwischen kommt, bin ich Samstags in Winterberg auch dabei.
Sonntag hab ich leider keine Zeit.


----------



## rene_gade81 (24. Juli 2012)

BSChris schrieb:


> *heul* Ich habe mir irgendetwas am Knie zugezogen, nun steht das treffen in den Sternen. Habe am Fr. MRT dann werde ich weiter sehen.




Pass auf kollege... Sieh zu, sonst hack ich dein bein ab und steck dir ne dachlatte in eine arschbacke, damit wenigstens iwas machen kannst ! 

Ich will dahin ! ! !  


Spaß beiseite ... 

Da ich mit ihm dahin will / wollte, steht meine anwesenheit nun auch in den sternen ! Aber wir geben info nach dem MRT !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BSChris (24. Juli 2012)

T0niM0ntana schrieb:


> Dann hoffen wir mal das Beste für dich.
> Was hast denn gemacht?
> 
> Wenn nichts mehr dazwischen kommt, bin ich Samstags in Winterberg auch dabei.
> Sonntag hab ich leider keine Zeit.



Fussballturnier von der Firma aus. Problem es ist am Do. schon 2 Wochen her, aber das Knie will nicht abschwellen 
Ich kann es nicht strecken und nicht anwinkeln.

Habe extra schon ne Karre gemietet und das Hotel ebenfalls.
Nun der ganze scheiß


----------



## Deleted138492 (26. Juli 2012)

Also, fürs Fressen. Rekapitulation:

Zusage zum Abendessen am 11.08.:
-MIK-
Müs Lee
Bluebear?
Koerk +1
MarkusCUBE + Freundin
trigger666
GeorgeP 
Eksduro 
Olli
Zelar
rene_gade81 (?)
BSChris (?)

Stimmt das immer noch?

Falls ja, reserviere ich für 12 Personen am 11. August um 8 Uhr im Bavarium. Falls Rene und Chris doch kommen können, ist sicher irgendwo ein Plätzchen frei. Oder doch besser für 14?


----------



## Alex-F (27. Juli 2012)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Also, fürs Fressen. Rekapitulation:
> 
> Zusage zum Abendessen am 11.08.:
> -MIK-
> ...



So


----------



## Deleted138492 (27. Juli 2012)

Also 14-16 Personen. Sonstige Anmeldungen/Beschwerden?


----------



## Eksduro (27. Juli 2012)

jupp...Rechnung geht dann auf müs lee und mik als veranstalter ???


----------



## Alex-F (27. Juli 2012)

Normal. Die kriegen doch Provision


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (27. Juli 2012)

Ja, tolle Provision. Reicht ja nicht mal fürs Benzin .

Ich mach dann mal für 16, sodass wir auch sicher genug Platz haben.


----------



## Deleted138492 (30. Juli 2012)

Das Bavarium ist gebongt. 11. August 20 Uhr, und wehe ihr kommt nicht!


----------



## BSChris (31. Juli 2012)

Also rene_gade81 und ich sind raus.
Sorry aber geplant war etwas anderes.
Heute beim Doc gewesen, doch leider lag der MRT Befund vom Radiologen nicht vor.
Nu darf ich Freitag wieder hin dackeln und dann werden wir sehen.
Aber auf Grund der jetzigen einschreckungen im Knie glaube ich nicht das ich bis zum besagten Tag X Bike fahren kann.

Gruß
Chris


----------



## trigger666 (31. Juli 2012)

Schade.

Ich wünsche eine schnelle Genesung.


----------



## Eksduro (31. Juli 2012)

jopp....jute besserung....!

auf 2013 sag ich dann mal


----------



## rene_gade81 (31. Juli 2012)

Eksduro schrieb:


> jopp....jute besserung....!
> 
> auf 2013 sag ich dann mal



Das 100 % ... aber solange warten auf keinen fall !  Mal sehen wo es einen noch hin verschlagen wird.


----------



## BSChris (1. August 2012)

So Befund ist da, Arzt hat mich angerufen. Das Kreuzband ist durch Hiiiiiihaaaa 
Montag darf ich zum Spezi und dieser entscheidet ob eine OP sich lohnt oder nicht. Da ich genügend Freunde habe die auch schon das gleiche Problem hatten wie ich aktuell, denke ich werde nicht um eine OP drum herum kommen.

Gruß

Chris


----------



## T0niM0ntana (3. August 2012)

BSChris schrieb:


> So Befund ist da, Arzt hat mich angerufen. Das Kreuzband ist durch Hiiiiiihaaaa
> Montag darf ich zum Spezi und dieser entscheidet ob eine OP sich lohnt oder nicht. Da ich genügend Freunde habe die auch schon das gleiche Problem hatten wie ich aktuell, denke ich werde nicht um eine OP drum herum kommen.
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Schei**e, dann wünsch ich dir eine schnelle Genesung.

@Treffenteilnemer: Hatte mal was von 11Uhr am Parkplatz treffen gelesen!
Ist das korrekt? War noch nie zum fahren in WiBe sondern nur zum gucken (und da hammer immer weit weg vom Bikepark geparkt) von daher die Frage: Welcher Parkplatz is denn nu gemeint?

MFG


----------



## Alex-F (3. August 2012)

Ich denke mal auf dem hier markierten. Dann muss man nur die Straße kreuzen zum Park.


----------



## Eksduro (3. August 2012)

so wirds gemacht....

hammer...die vorfreude steigt...hoffentlich isses trocken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex-F (3. August 2012)

Fahren jetzt erstmal zum Kalves, bissl üben.


----------



## Eksduro (3. August 2012)

wer issn dieser kalves?


ihr bekommt nächste woche doch nen prominenten lehrmeister, da brauchst ihr doch jetzt nicht mehr üben

und wehe du kannst nach dem wochenende keinen speed wheelie mit mindestens 80 sachen


----------



## T0niM0ntana (3. August 2012)

Danke für die Info Alex 

Es muss einfach super Wetter werden.
Prominenter Lehrmeister? Kommt Bobby vorbei


----------



## Eksduro (3. August 2012)

ne, dieses jahr nicht...letztes jahr waren noch bobby und nen paar rose leutz dabei, dieses jahr wohl nicht....rose veranstaltet aber am gleichen wochenende nen fahrtechnik workshop oder sowas in willingen wo auch plätze für verlost wurden.....da hatte der gute alex-f und seine holde glück und sind dabei....

ich nehme aber mal an man wird sich auf der strecke ab und an mal "zufällig" treffen...


----------



## Alex-F (3. August 2012)

Vor allem da nur noch Nina und ich teilnehmen. Alle anderen haben Verletzungsbedingt abgesagt.


----------



## Eksduro (4. August 2012)




----------



## T0niM0ntana (6. August 2012)

Kurze Frage in die Runde: Sollte ich meine KS950 gegen ne "normale" Sattelstütze austauschen (wegen dem Lift) oder kann man die da Gefahrlos auch benutzen?

Noch 4 Tage und der Rest von heut....


----------



## Eksduro (6. August 2012)

hab keine erfahrungswerte aber in winterberg würde ich sie rausmachen...sowohl schlepplift als auch sessellift sind doch eher untypische belastungen für die dinger...benötigen tust du sie so oder so nicht im park....

in willingen isses ja wurst, da nimmste das bike ja mit in die gondel und es wird nirgends eingehängt....da isses vielleicht sogar ganz angenehm, dann kannste dir den sattel hoch machen bei dem kurzen tretstück zum start der freeride und dem weg vom ende der strecke bis zum lift


wer bleibt jetzt eigentlich bis montag?


----------



## Alex-F (6. August 2012)

Also ich fand Winterberg mit der i950 ok. Schlepplift wird am Sattel eingehakt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (6. August 2012)

Ich werde meine KS abmachen und bis Montag bleiben .


----------



## Eksduro (6. August 2012)

grad mal auf wetter.de geguckt....über eine woche kann man sich zwar nicht wirklich darauf verlassen, aber stand heute soll das ganze wochenende trocken sein und montag abend ist die erste regenwolke verzeichnet  ... wär ja zu schön um wahr zu sein


----------



## T0niM0ntana (6. August 2012)

Dann werd ich meine wohl auch besser gegen ne normale tauschen.
Hat mal wer den Durchmesser beim BC?

EDIT:31,6mm ists.


----------



## Koerk (7. August 2012)

Oha, trocken wäre echt top ...
die letzten 4 Mal die ich im Bikepark war, hat es entweder gewittert, geregnet oder war noch total vermoddert. Würde das V10 gerne mal wieder im trocknen die Pisten runterbügeln lassen. 

Ich krieg bei dem Lift in WiBe so schon immer Angstzustände um das Bike, mit ner Vario-Sattelstütze würde ich es nicht aufhängen... und vorher die Klemme nochmal gut festziehen. ;-)

Oah freu ich mich auf das Wochenende 

Haben wir jemand dabei der in Willingen die Downhill fährt und mich mit über die Doubles zieht? Wollte mich dieses mal an den Starthügel und die kleineren Doubles wagen ...


----------



## Deleted138492 (7. August 2012)

Den Starthügel mache ich noch mit dir, aber die Doubles nicht .


----------



## GeorgeP (8. August 2012)

Starthügel is schon nicht schlecht, aber der rest ist mal nicht mehr so meins 

Ich bin ja froh wenn ich dieses jahr meine ersten sprünge auf der freeride ohne sturz hinbekommen ...


Cheers
George


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WRC206 (8. August 2012)

Hey Leute.
Ich muss leider absagen. Es fehlt mir zur Zeit leider das Geld. Muss schon mein Auto verkaufen und bald wohl noch eins meiner Bikes. Aber das Rose wird es nicht 

Wünsche euch viel Spaß und trockenes Wetter.


----------



## BSChris (9. August 2012)

Jungs...lasst es euch gut gehen. Ich beneide euch. das schlimmste ist das meine diesjährige Skisaison auch hin ist. Werde am 11.9.12 oder auch 9/11 operiert. Kotzt mich alles an... aber dennnoch bekomme ich in 6 Tagen meine KS Lev...werde die Fotos presentieren ;-)

Gruß

Ich


----------



## Eksduro (9. August 2012)

schade jungz....

wir werden uns zumindest mühe geben euch gebührend zu vertreten


----------



## zelar (9. August 2012)

so gebt mal einer nen kompletten zeitplan... wann ist wo treffen, wann wird gewechselt in den anderen park  und so weiter... .weil das ging immernoch net herraus... ich weiß bis heute net wohin ich mittn zug nun fahren muss.. willingen oder winterberg


----------



## GeorgeP (9. August 2012)

Alex-F schrieb:


> Ich denke mal auf dem hier markierten. Dann muss man nur die Straße kreuzen zum Park.


 
Da wird sich am Samstag getroffen.

Also: 11.08.201212.
Winterberg 10-11 Uhr
Willingen 20 Uhr im Bavarium zum Essen
12.08.2012:
Nach dem frühstück oder so, wann immer das sein mag


----------



## Eksduro (9. August 2012)

würde sagen für die die eher da sind, das man sich auf jeden fall um 11 uhr auf dem parkplatz trifft....

das war letztes jahr nen bißchen blöd wo wir gesagt haben wir sehen uns ja iwie und dann erstmal alleine rumgedödelt ist bis man durch zufall mal wen getroffen hat....

vor allem fahren ja dieses jahr nicht mehr unbedingt alle rose bikes so das dieses erkennungszeichen auch nicht unbedingt weiterhilft...


----------



## Alex-F (9. August 2012)

Naja und viel Aufwand isses auch nicht eben rüber zu rollen. 

Wir packen gleich das Auto. Morgen früh geht's los


----------



## Eksduro (9. August 2012)

eben...

dan schonmal viel spass, man sieht sich


----------



## zelar (9. August 2012)

wäre eventuell einer so toll ünd würde mir mal seine handynummer geben damit ich ne chance habe wen zu erreichen??? weil ich hab noch immer kein plan WANN ich ankommen werde...


----------



## Deleted138492 (9. August 2012)

Trifft man sich jetzt unten an den Lifts oder auf dem Parkplatz auf der anderen Straßenseite?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eksduro (9. August 2012)

lass doch erstmal alle am parkplatz treffen oder?


----------



## Koerk (10. August 2012)

ich wäre auch eindeutig für den parkplatz...
oder aber am parkplatz vor dem conti, dann kann man direkt die erste abfahrt zum "ticket-shop" auf dem conti machen ;-)
allerdings war ich noch nie am wochenende in wibe und hab kA wie voll es da wird...


----------



## Eksduro (10. August 2012)

ne lass mal den großen parkplatz nehmen...iwo hinten in der ecke...da stehen die chancen gut auch um halb elf nochn bißchen freiraum zu haben das wir alle in der nähe stehen bzgl. pause machen, trinken etc...

so weit is der weg über die straße ja nu auch nich ;-)


----------



## Alex-F (10. August 2012)

Koerk hat doch jetz n Schieberad


----------



## Alex-F (10. August 2012)

Touch down @ Hochheide. Rose hat uns glaub ich die Präsidenten Suite spendiert!


----------



## GeorgeP (10. August 2012)

Alex-F schrieb:


> Koerk hat doch jetz n Schieberad


 
  der war gut





Alex-F schrieb:


> Touch down @ Hochheide. Rose hat uns glaub ich die Präsidenten Suite spendiert!


 

Na wenn das die Präsidenten Suite sein soll, möchte ich nicht wissen wie die Bauernzimmer aussehen *lach*


Ick freu mir auf morgen 

Cheers
George


----------



## -MIK- (10. August 2012)

Soooo, da issa wieder. Sorry für meine lange Abwesenheit.

Erst einmal ein fettes fettes Danke an Müs Lee, dass er die letzten Wochen alleine geplant hat!!! Freue mich schon auf ein Stück Kuchen und Kaffee mit Dir. 

@Treffpunkt: Folgender Vorschlag, geparkt wird soweit wie möglich oben, umgezogen und dann kann über den Conti-Track die erste Abfahrt gleich zum Ticketshop gemacht werden. So wie es Koerk schon vorgeschlagen hat, so handhaben wir des seit Jahren.

Ich werde Samstags vermutlich keine Abfahrten machen, auch wenn es in den Fingern juckt aber der Tag geht fürs Knipsen drauf. Vielleicht bekomme ich ja ein paar ansehnliche Fotos von euch Bekloppten hin. 

Sonntag bin ich auf dem Bock dabei, freu mich schon sehr, allerdings bleibt das Rose daheim in der Werkstatt. Bin gestern und heute die ersten Touren nach dem Verlust des Bikes vom Heckträger gefahren, irgendwo ist da noch etwas krum oder ausgeschlagen und das will ich im Park nicht verschlimmern. Also darf das DH Bike doch mit....

Letzten Sonntag habe ich Bobby in Willingen getroffen. Er hat keine Fixatreure mehr und wundert sich, warum er sein Gelenk noch nicht bewegen kann wie früher.  Der Bekloppte.  Die sehr schöne Nachricht, er ist beim Abendessen dabei!!!

So Kinder, nu ab ins Bett und für Morgen die Knochen schonen. Freue mich sehr!

@Müs Lee: Bekommst gleich noch Post.


----------



## Deleted138492 (10. August 2012)

Dit freut mir!  Nächstes Mal zurrst du das Rad aber anständig fest oder schmeisst es in den Kofferraum .

btw: Der Parkplatz am Lift kostet... eigentlich. Die letzten Male hatte ich aber kein Ticket genommen und bin ungeschoren davongekommen. *muahahaha*  Der auf der gegenüberliegenden Straßenseite kostet, glaube ich, nix.


----------



## Alex-F (10. August 2012)

Ah, sauber dann ist das schon geklärt, hätte Bobby sonst auf morgen essen noch angehauen. 

Der andere Kursteilnehmer kommt auch mit, hoffe da hat keiner was gegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (10. August 2012)

Nö, bring den ruhig mit. Dann kriegen wir die 16 Stühle auch wieder gefüllt .


----------



## GeorgeP (10. August 2012)

Müs Lee, ich hab da was vergessen ...

Ich bringe auch 2 leutchen mit  also die 16 bekommen wir dann voll 

Wie ich auch schon mal erwähnt habe fahre ich samtags ja nicht, sondern bin als fotograf für euch tätig.
Zum glück unterstüzt mich der Mik, sodas wir am ende genügent bilder zur auswahl haben.

Das beste bild prämieren wir hier und der gewinner bekommt einen abzug in postergröße

Dann bis morgen !

Cheers
George


----------



## Deleted138492 (10. August 2012)

Na, dann sinds ja sogar 17!


----------



## T0niM0ntana (10. August 2012)

-MIK- schrieb:


> @Treffpunkt: Folgender Vorschlag, geparkt wird soweit wie möglich oben, umgezogen und dann kann über den Conti-Track die erste Abfahrt gleich zum Ticketshop gemacht werden.



Und jetzt nochmal bitte verständlich 
Wo genau treffen wir uns denn nu
Werd so gegen 10 halb 11 auf dem Parkplatz den Alex-F per Bild gepostet hat sein.


----------



## Deleted138492 (10. August 2012)

Der Einfachheit halber auf dem Parkplatz auf der dem Bikepark gegenüberliegenden Straßenseite.


----------



## T0niM0ntana (10. August 2012)

Also wie gehabt...alles klar. Dann sach ich mal bis morschen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koerk (11. August 2012)

voll gepack mit tollen sachen, die das biken schöner machen -
hinein ins bike-park feeling...

der passat platzt aus allen nähten, der wecker ist gestellt ... wir sehen uns morgen am parkplatz. ;-)
gott bin ich heiß ...


----------



## Alex-F (11. August 2012)

Heute Abend ist dann wohl Party angesagt. Nach dem Bavarium sind wir alle zur Party im Snow n Bike eingeladen.


----------



## T0niM0ntana (11. August 2012)

Männers, das war nen geiler Tag mit euch heute...wenn auch viel zu kurz 
Danke nochmal an Mik und Georg fürs knipsen...  
Bin sehr auf die Bilder gespannt.

Viel Spass euch noch.


----------



## -MIK- (12. August 2012)

Nabend Leude, war ein tolles WE mit euch. An Bildmaterial ist einiges rum gekommen, über 500 Bilder.... pro Kamera.  Sichten die Bilder jetzt und wenn fertig werden sie hoch geladen.


----------



## GeorgeP (13. August 2012)

War ein tolles weekend und im gepäck ne menge tolle bilder. Werde mich heute abend mal an die bilder machen und vieleicht das ein oder andere hier schon mal hochladen 

Wer sich hier nicht wiederfindet schaut dann später im ordner Wibe 2012 nach....


Cheers
George


----------



## Eksduro (13. August 2012)

soooooooo....auch wieder zu hause...

war super...leute, wetter, strecken, 3-gänge menu am letzten abend , usw...

spätestens bis 2-13 würd ich sagen


ps: @ the photographaz: vielen dank nochmal und ich bin voller vorfreude


----------



## Deleted138492 (13. August 2012)

Ahoi!

Jo, das Menü war echt Klasse, genau wie das Wochenende! 

@ Exxduro: Könntest du mir deine Bilder von mir per Mail schicken? Wär super .


----------



## GeorgeP (13. August 2012)

Here we go

Rose Rider Meeting 2012 in Bilder

Den rest der bilder findet ihr hier KLICK


----------



## Deleted138492 (13. August 2012)

Auauauau, ich hab Nackenschmerzen  .


----------



## GeorgeP (13. August 2012)

Nackenschmerze ???

Hääääääääääää bahnhof ....

Cheers
George


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (13. August 2012)

Die Hälfte der Fotos ist ziemlich schief .


----------



## GeorgeP (13. August 2012)

na wenn dir dazu mehr nicht einfällt


----------



## Deleted138492 (13. August 2012)

Nö, für den Rest sind sie ja gut .


----------



## Eksduro (13. August 2012)

bombendinga george 

dank dir


----------



## zelar (13. August 2012)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Here we go
> 
> Rose Rider Meeting 2012 in Bilder
> 
> Den rest der bilder findet ihr hier KLICK



Alter ick Sitz noch in Zug, das Handy ist fast leer, und ick kann die Bilder nicht sehen. Warum quält ihr mich So?


----------



## T0niM0ntana (14. August 2012)

Coole Bilder Georg, Alex´s Poser-Absprung gefällt mir am besten  
MiK, watt machen deine Bilder?


----------



## herkulars (14. August 2012)

> MiK, watt machen deine Bilder?



Die haben unten alle einen schwarzen Streifen:



GeorgeP schrieb:


>



 

Sieht ja mal wieder nach viel Spaß aus. Schade, dass ich nicht dabei sein konnte!


----------



## Deleted138492 (14. August 2012)

Der Mik hatte bestimmt einen Finger vor der Linse .


----------



## -MIK- (14. August 2012)

Klick klack hier geht's lang:Rose-Rider-Meeting 2012 by MIK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zelar (15. August 2012)

hier mal das video zum Rose-Rider-Meeting 2012
ich hoffe es gefällt euch.


----------



## T0niM0ntana (15. August 2012)

zelar schrieb:


> hier mal das video zum Rose-Rider-Meeting 2012
> ich hoffe es gefällt euch.



Mach mal andere Mucke dabei, dann kann man sich das Video auch ohne Proxy-Server-Umlenkgedöns angucken 

@MiK: Super Bilder...auch Björns Sturzsequenz


----------



## -MIK- (15. August 2012)

Danke...


----------



## Koerk (15. August 2012)

Vielen Dank an die Fotografen 

Ich kann das Video weder über hidemyass.com noch über proxytube öffnen - bekomme dann zwar die "normale" youtube-seite aufgemacht, aber dann nen fehler beim video.

uploade es doch hier im ibc, hab das zwar noch nie gemacht aber es geht ja irgendwie ;-)


----------



## zelar (16. August 2012)

So erledigt. Hoffe es langweilt euch nicht zusehr. Falls doch auch nicht weiter schlimm. ich hab mir mühe gegeben.


----------



## GeorgeP (16. August 2012)

Klasse video zur erinerung an ein tolles weekend 

Cheers
George


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koerk (19. August 2012)

schickes video zur erinnerung -
konstruktive kritik: die parts bei der anreise im auto und zug ziehen sich VIEL zu lang. :-X


----------



## zelar (20. August 2012)

Koerk schrieb:


> schickes video zur erinnerung -
> konstruktive kritik: die parts bei der anreise im auto und zug ziehen sich VIEL zu lang. :-X


das wurde schon sooft gesagt... aber ich werde es garantiert nicht nochmal bearbeiten^^


----------



## T0niM0ntana (20. August 2012)

Und hier nun mein Video:


----------



## -MIK- (20. August 2012)

Cooler Schnitt.


----------



## Eksduro (20. August 2012)

knalla

da haben wir das wochenende ja jetzt in vielfältiger weise in bewegten und starren bildern der nachwelt erhalten


----------



## Alex-F (21. August 2012)

Sehr geile Fotos!

Sind seit gestern wieder Zuhause, werden dann jetzt auch noch ein paar Fotos nachtragen. 
War schön euch mal wieder zu sehen, wenn auch nur kurz. 

Dementsprechend direkt die nächste frage: wie sieht's aus mit nem September Termin in Willingen?


----------



## Alex-F (21. August 2012)

So dann noch was von uns, beim Soulriding. 

Erster Tag: Parkplatz Training

























Es fällt auf: ich habe anscheinend ein Gesichtsproblem... 

Tag 2: Hüpfen













Das Glücksfoto:





An dem Tag ist Nina das erste Mal (in Willingen) häufiger gesprungen. Insgesamt war sie sehr zufrieden.

Kurventraining:









Tag 3, Northshore und "alle Elemente der Vortage zusammenfügen":





Mehr krieg ich leider nicht hoch geladen, weil alle Bilder zu groß sind. Wie speicher ich die in Picasa in einem kleinerem Format?

Insgesamt hat sich das Soulriding echt gelohnt. Kann ich absolut empfehlen.


----------



## GeorgeP (21. August 2012)

Sascha

Schöne bilder von euch und wie man sieht habt ihr auch richtig was gelernt 

Cheers
George


----------



## zelar (24. August 2012)

wann wäre eigentlich nächstes jahr wieder das treffen???


----------



## Deleted138492 (28. August 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (28. August 2012)

geiles vid


----------



## zelar (3. September 2012)

du sau hast meinen sturtz mit eingearbeitet... danke..^^.<3


----------



## Deleted138492 (4. September 2012)

Gar nix für, Schatzi . Deine Idee, die Goggle zu filmen, war übrigens 1A .


----------



## Deleted138492 (4. September 2012)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Das beste bild prämieren wir hier und der gewinner bekommt einen abzug in postergröße



Ich mach mal dezent hierauf aufmerksam *husthust* .


----------



## zelar (5. September 2012)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Gar nix für, Schatzi . Deine Idee, die Goggle zu filmen, war übrigens 1A .


ich weiß, war ja auch von mir


----------



## T0niM0ntana (10. September 2012)

@Müs Lee: Schließe mich dir an....
Das ist wohl bei jemandem in Vergessenheit geraten


----------



## GeorgeP (10. September 2012)

Bis jetzt hat aber noch keiner der anwesenden fürs beste bild gestimmt

Leute denen die bilder zu schief waren sind von der teilnahme natürlich ausgeschlossen 

Cheers
George


----------



## Deleted138492 (10. September 2012)

Och nö . Bittebittebitte .


----------



## zelar (17. Dezember 2013)

Nachruf für Alexander Evang

Heute ist ein guter Freund, netter  Bekannter und freundlicher Fahrer von uns gegangen. Ich erinnere mich  noch an das Wochenende vom Treffen, wo sich viele zum ersten mal gesehen  haben. Unter anderen auch Alex. Ich hatte von ihm einen sehr guten  bleibenden Eindruck. Umso schwerer ist es nun die richtigen Worte zu  finden. Was ich von mir aus sagen kann ist, das er ein Fahrer war der  diesen Sport liebte und auch Anfängern gerne mit Rat und Tat zur Seite  stand. Ich bin dementsprechend zutiefst erschüttert, dass er ab dem  heutigen Tage leider nicht mehr unter uns Weilt.

Alexander Evang
Freund, Familienmensch, Rider


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (18. Dezember 2013)

Verdammt, nein...


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (19. Dezember 2013)

Wir kannten Alex vom Onkels-Treffen und die Nachricht hat uns zutiefst schockiert. Daher möchten auch wir den Freunden und der Familie auf diesem Wege unser Mitgefühl aussprechen. Wir denken an dich, Alex.


----------



## -MIK- (19. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin immer noch sprachlos und werde ihn sehr vermissen.


----------



## fuxy (19. Dezember 2013)

Verrät mir Jemand was passiert ist ?


----------



## -MIK- (19. Dezember 2013)

Er hatte Krebs und ich vermute, dass diese scheiß Krankheit der Grund ist.


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. Dezember 2013)

Mann, ich hatte fest damit gerechnet, den nächstes Jahr wieder mit uns fahren zu sehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (20. Dezember 2013)

Ich auch


----------



## fuxy (20. Dezember 2013)

Gibt es den 2014 ein Rose Treffen ?


----------



## zelar (21. Dezember 2013)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Er hatte Krebs und ich vermute, dass diese scheiß Krankheit der Grund ist.


Ja, das war der Grund. Wenn noch jemand Videos mit ihm hat, kann er sie (sofern er will) auch gerne zur Verfügung stellen.


----------



## -MIK- (23. Dezember 2013)

http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/16806

Nach dieser Tour war Alex total begeistert:
http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/1628


----------

